# Arkat dealer?



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm looking for an Arkat dealer to buy from. Is anyone on the forum selling in the Salt Lake area? I know IFA carries it but, they're sky high!

Thanks in advance,

Rick


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

Randy Callicoat, in Erda is a dealer.

calicokennel.com is the web site, I believe.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I just payed $28 for a 50# bag at IFA. Would also like to find a cheaper source in Salt Lake or Utah county.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

The problem is the fuel charge that is now added to each bag.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Utfireman, is IFA the best deal going now for VF?

Rick


----------

